# John Paton and his father



## Barnpreacher (Jun 15, 2008)

For those who don't know, my avatar is a picture of John G. Paton. He is one of my earthly hero's in the faith. I thought it providential that I would happen to read this devotion by Piper tonight before bed. It reminded me of the godly father that I have and the one that I long to be to my two beautiful girls that God has blessed me with. 



> John G. Paton was a missionary to the New Hebrides, today called Vanuatu, in the South Seas. He was born in Scotland in 1824. I gave my Pastors' Conference message about him because of the courage he showed throughout his 82 years of life. When I dug for the reasons he was so courageous, one reason I found was the deep love he had for his father.
> 
> The tribute Paton pays to his godly father is, by itself, worth the price of his Autobiography, which is still in print. Maybe it's because I have four sons (and Talitha), but I wept as I read this section. It filled me with such longing to be a father like this.
> 
> ...



This devotion comes from Piper's _Pierced by the Word_.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 15, 2008)

I have read that account somewhere else. It still brings me to tears of joy and sadness. Someday, I know, I will have to let my boys go. And I love them so much. It is almost unbearable. I am worse than a mother hen brooding over her chicks.


----------

